
Why is SO running a promoted tweet with scaremongering Wikipedia misinformation? - throwawaybutwhy
https://meta.stackoverflow.com/questions/401137/why-is-so-running-a-promoted-tweet-with-scaremongering-wikipedia-misinformation
======
throwawaybutwhy
The tweet was deleted, the image [0] is all that remains. I'm off to check dev
tools on a few Wikipedia pages. Just in case fiction becomes reality.

[0]
[https://i.stack.imgur.com/Rv9egl.jpg](https://i.stack.imgur.com/Rv9egl.jpg)

~~~
jhayward
I'm guessing it was some kind of failed humor response to Paul Ford's thread
about his 8-year old vandalizing a wiki page.

[https://twitter.com/ftrain/status/1298350509221388291](https://twitter.com/ftrain/status/1298350509221388291)

~~~
gowld
It's humorous but I don't like normalizing the idea that it's OK for authority
figures to lie to the people they are charged to protect. That's part of the
mess we're in with policing.

